# ethernet adaptr and network controller for medion pc



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Hi there,

I am writing this message wirelessly from my laptop as we have just got broadband at home. I would also like to have the internet on our desktop pc but unfornately the ethernet controller and network adaptor in device manager just come up as yellow question marks as I do not have the correct drivers installed. The PC is a Medion bought in 2004, I am sorry I cant be more specific than this, how would I go about getting a driver for these two devices? Is there a generic driver I could use or would I need to know the exact model of the ethernet adaptor? If so, how would I get this?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Best regards,
Matt


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

*Ethernet controller and Network Controller Adaptor Required for Cybermaxx PC MT 6*

Hi there,

After reinstalling windows on my Cybermaxx PC MT 6, Medion model number MED MT 253, there are two items in the device manager that I cannot find drivers for. They come up as other devices, and are the ethernet controller and network controller. I cannot find the drivers for these either on the install discs that came with the PC, nor on the Medion website.

Would anyone be able to help me and tell me where I might be able to get hold of them?

Thanks very much.

Best regards,
Matt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Mattyboy54,
Can you give us more specs on the PC. If not please run Everest under my signature and post the results. This report will give us the info we need.
Thanks,
Bill
PS. You may need to download Everest to CD and run the program on your PC, Save the Report to CD and use the laptop to Post the results.


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Hi there Bill, thanks very much for the help, I have done the report, i'm guessing this would be the info you need:


Harris/Intersil PRISM 802.11g Wireless Adapter PCI
VIA VT6105M/LOM Rhine III 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet Controller PCI


Please let me know if you need anything else.

Thanks again,
Best reagrds,
Matt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Mattyboy54,
Can you post the whole report. I need the info of the motherboard (Chipset driver)
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Whole report is too long to send in one so will send it over in two or three posts.

Many thanks for your help,
Matt

View attachment Report.txt


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Sorry about the long winded way of doing this, sure there must have been an easier way like posting as an attachment but wasn't sure how to do it.

Many thanks and best regards,
Matt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try this network controll driver You have a VIA VT6105M controller:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/MOTHERBOARD/Others/Via-VT6105M-Motherboard-17.shtml
On the Harris wireless. go to the device manager>right click on the harris device>properties>details tab. Please post what you see in this box (Device ID).
Also, do you have the exact serial number for this unit?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Hi there Bill,

Thankyou so much for this, I am very grateful, I am now connected to the internet on and writing to you from my desktop PC.

Regarding the wireless connection, what I see in the box is:

PCI\VEN_1260&DEV_3890&SUBSYS_200416BE&REV_01\4&1F7DBC9F&0&18F0

Hwould I go about getting the exact serial number for this?

Many thanks again for your help.

Best regards,
Matt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Glab you got the LAN working

Try this link for the WLAN:
http://driveragent.com/archive/5007/preview

Click on the archive5007 file.
This will direct you to a log in screen.
Register and download the driver to see if this one works.
The serial number should be on the back of the unit.
This has been tough to find the drivers, because I am not sure of the model. If you find the serial number please post it.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Thanks for the above, but they are asking $29.95 joining fee, do you know of any free links?

Many thanks,
Matt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I will see what I can find.
Do you have a serial number?
Bill


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Hi there Bill,

I had the tower apart today, cannot locate a serial number of the actual unit, this is probably a stupid question so please forgive me but you're not talking about the serial number of the actual tower are you?

On a different note, I think I am going to upgrade my RAM, but I am pretty clueless as to what I can put in here. From the report I sent, are you able to tell what is the best type of RAM I can use. What I don't understand is the various speeds, number of pins, and whether I need SDR, DDR or DDR2 etc. I currently have two sticks of 256mb, but I believe I have four slots, so ideally I would like to get rid of the two I have and put in four sticks of 512mb or maybe even 1gb, but I do a search on ebay and am just baffled.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, as is of course the help you have given me so far.

Best regards,
Matt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Yes I need the serial number of the tower. You can PM me if you wish not to post it on the forum.
As far as the memory , you are running PC3200, 2x256 (=512 ram). If you run this progam it will tell you what is compatiple:
http://crucial.com/
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Hi Bill,

I just PMd you the serail number.

Thanks also for the link to the crucial website, unfortunately my exact PC model is not specified, they go up to Medion PC MT5, mine is a PC MT6. I therefore ran the system scan and got the information in the attached hypersnap.

Does this then mean that I can buy 4 sticks of 1gb DDR memory, and should I go for PC 3200 at 400mhz? Or does it mean I can only buy 2 sticks of 1gb?

Sorry again if these are stupid questions but I really am quite new to the technical side of computers.

Many thanks,
Matt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Matt,
There a no stupid questions, no one knows everything (encluding me). But I try to answer the best I can.
As far as the memory you can install 4x1GB PC3200 DDR. 4GB is the max the motherboard will hold. Although XP will only see 3.4 GB of the memory unless this is a 64bit operating system which I do not think it is.
I would suggest 2x1GB PC3200 DDR XP does not really need more than this unless you are a really big gamer. You can go for 4x1GB PC3200 DDR, but why waist the money
You are currently running 2x256MB of:
Samsung M3 68L3223FTN-CCC 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)
I do not recommend "mixing" brands of memory. So if you upgrade it, I would replace the 256mb memory with matching pairs of 1GB PC3200 DDR

As far as the Wireless, I am still searching. I have also contacted Medion and waiting for a response
Thanks,
Bill

As far as the wireless, I will see what I can find.


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks very much Bill. That is what I will do then, go for two sticks of 1GB PC3200 DDR. Is 400Mhz the one to go for as well?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Matt,
Just to let you know I have talked with Medion Tech Support.
They can not find the driver either, but will call me back.
Can you give me anymore info (there is not alot on the web) on this machine.
Make, model # , anything you see on the tag or any other tag on this tower (i am assuming this is a tower not a laptop). Any additional info will help.
Of course you can always PM me.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller and Network Controller Adaptor Required for Cybermaxx PC MT 6*

Hi Matty,
if you can give us the proper serial number of your rig, we can download a manual and identify the ethernet & network components, and thus find some drivers.
The proper serial number can be found here........

http://www1.medion.de/downloads/templates/hilfe_uk.html

A sticker on the back of your rig will say MED S/N ??????????????????????????????


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Matt,
I have talked to Medion with no luck.
I did find a group of drivers here:
http://www.soft32.com/search/7-0-6.html
Start with the ones that state a PCI Lan Card.
See if one of these will work. Remember if one does not work remove it before installing the next one.
You should also set a restore point before installing the driver.
Let me know how it goes.
Bill


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Threads merged and the Everest report added as an attachment to post #6.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Matt,
Houndog777 found this one you could try:
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=625217
you will have to register to download it.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Hi Bill and Houndog,

Apologies for the delay in responding, I had a few major problems with XP and had to basically completely reinstall everything from scratch, all seems to be working fine now.

Regarding the drivers, I am now missing a few more, please see attached hypersnap.

Houndog - I have PMd you the serial number of the rig.

Best regards,
Matt


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Matt.
Go Here.....
http://www.medion.co.uk/

Enter your Serial Number in the top box and click on search, download the modem and soundcard drivers and install, then please report back if your still missing anything.
I know you are missing 4 drivers and are downloading 2 sets, but sometimes they are connected.
Cheers


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

hey guys,

cheers for all the help here, i am now only missing one driver which is the network controller, to be honest not the end of the world.

i received my 2 x 1gb sticks of pc 3200 400mhz ddr ram this morning and have just tried fitting them but unfortunately they do not seem to be working, i just get a loud beeping sound when i switch the computer on. I am now back on the old memory. any idea what the problem might be? i have tried taking the battery out of the bios for a minute or so but no luck.

best regards,
Matt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Mattyboy,
In what slots did you install the memory? Although this should not make a difference,
but some MoBo require alternate slots (usually color coded). In your case you may have to skip a bank and not install side by side (not sure though)
Have you tried 1 stick at a time? you may have a bad stick. Be sure you have them seated properly.
Your board should handle up to 4 GB.

On your network controller right click on it>Properties>Details tab. Post the results you find under device instance ID.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Hi Bill,

This is what I get for the driver instance ID:

PCI\VEN_1260&DEV_3890&SUBSYS_200416BE&REV_01\4&1F7DBC9F&0&18F0

I will have a play around with the memory and let you know. I had put the sticks in the color-coded slots before, but I will now try them side by side, and one stick at a time.

Best regards,
Matt


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Hello again Bill,

I have played around with the memory some more, now I just have one stick of 256mb inserted and one stick of 1gb. however view system information is only showing 256mb of memory, so it's as if the 1gb stick is not registering at all. Does this mean a bad stick, could it possibly be that my MoBO cannot take the 400Mhz stuff?

All the best,
Matt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Install just one stick of the 1GB of ram. Does it boot up?
Can you give me the exact memory you purchased?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Hi Bill,

I installed just one stick at a time, the computer doesn't boot up.

The memory is two sticks of 1Gb PC 3200 184 PIN 400Mhz DDR DIMM.

Best regards,
Matt


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Not much info about the motherboard (MS-7041) on the web.
Do you have a link to where you bought the new RAM?
What do the old RAM sticks look like? Number of chips, on one or both sides etc?

Start the computer with the old RAM - enter BIOS and make sure RAM detection is set to auto.


----------



## mattyboy54 (May 23, 2008)

Hi Eneles,

I bought the RAM from ebay.

whereabouts is it in the BIOS that I can change RAM detection to auto please?

The old sticks have chips only one side, 8 chips. The new ones look like they have chips on both sides, 16 in total.

Many thanks,
Matt


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hard to say (can't find an online manual) - but look under "Advanced chipset settings" or something similar.


----------

